# Girlfriend has talent!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

My birthday is coming up on Dec. 7th and I asked my Girlfriend to create a cigar related painting for me.

The first pic is what is she is painting and the second is what she has done so far. Almost finished and I think its looking great.

Bigfoot


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I wish I had painting talent. She is doing a great job.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

You are both talented ... her for making such a easy on the eyes painting.. and you for having the will power not to down that bottle of 18yo Mac.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

She's pretty good!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

That is cool. I think you should send the bottle and cigar to me so I can paint one also.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice... but taking a pic is faster!! 
Did you have to wait the whole time till she was done with painting before you could smoke that cigar?:redface:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have some of her other paintings and she is awesome!! Tell her she needs to start selling prints Brian!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool! That is going to be a great painting that you will treasure!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a super gift with a lot of personal touch to it. Congrats!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That looks really good


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, pretty good stuff. As an artist myself, I can see it coming along, even with the perspective difference from pic to photo. Most artists dont like to show their stuff "early on" because it looks "off" to the untrained. She is secure in her skills. Very nice from all counts! Cant wait to see the finished pic!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks good, I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

hey thats awesome stuff! i love cigar artwork


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

looking good


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice bottle!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice piece. My son's birthday is on the 7th, too.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That's gonna be an awesome piece to show off. Where are you going to put it Brian?

CD


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

WOW Brian! That really is good. I hope you do find a good place for it. When you do find that special place put a spot light over it.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

She is definitely talented. Any other talents? :moony:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Diana said:


> WOW Brian! That really is good. I hope you do find a good place for it. When you do find that special place put a spot light over it.


right over my fireplace, has a light for artwork already installed.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

I hear she has talent......


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice! That will look great hanging on the wall of your favorite smoking room.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice work


----------

